# What songs do you know the words to?



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2009)

As the topic says just think this will be funny to see what people listen to and remember.

But it has to be the first song you think of  .

If you could not tell i am bored out of my mind..

I will start:

Fun fun fun

From the beach boys.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't Stop Believing

Journey


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing Grace!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 2, 2009)

"Now the ladies of the harem of the court of King Catactacus, were just passing by," by that pride of Western Australia, Rolf Harris. And I can sing the last line in one breath, too!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> "Now the ladies of the harem of the court of King Catactacus, were just passing by," by that pride of Western Australia, Rolf Harris. And I can sing the last line in one breath, too!


I will have to look that one up. :lol: 

Edit: Funny

Was this that song?


----------



## Opivy (Aug 2, 2009)

A Squirrel and his Crack Pipe - Nuclear Rabbit

Hah, yea right. i know some of the words though


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 2, 2009)

Chase said:


> I will have to look that one up. :lol: Edit: Funny
> 
> Was this that song?


Yep. I just sang along with it. I think that I've ruptured something.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah, it's called A Little Squirrel and his Crack Pipe by Nuclear Rabbit.

Give it a listen and you'll get me =)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 2, 2009)

Know the song, but couldn't find it on You Tube. I guess that a rabbit that "eats soap" would turn into rabbit hash


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 3, 2009)

So, so very many....

But just a few of my very favorites:

"Today I Started Loving You Again" - (Merle Haggard)

"Midnight Rendezvous" - (The Babys)

"Bob Wills Is Still The King" - (Waylon)

"C'Mon And Love Me" - (Kiss)

"Hot Blooded" - (Foreigner)

"Angry All The Time" - (Tim Mcgraw)


----------



## superfreak (Aug 3, 2009)

Cutt off by Kasabian.

hmm... anything by kasabian really. band of the moment for me.

shoot the runner, fast fuse and I.D. also come to mind.

for something non-kasabian, ive had borderline by Madonna stuck in my head all week. just learned to play it on me guit


----------



## revmdn (Aug 3, 2009)

Danny Boy.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 3, 2009)

I know the words of virtually every song i know lol

Im actually listening to Land down under now, then gonna put on Road to nowhere


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> I know the words of virtually every song i know lolIm actually listening to Land down under now, then gonna put on Road to nowhere


Me to and when i don't know the words i just sing louder than the song and make up my own version. :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 3, 2009)

Around the World - Daft Punk.


----------



## chun (Aug 3, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Around the World - Daft Punk.


hahahah :lol: :lol: boy, you've got some mad skillz


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 3, 2009)

If I want to learn how to play a song on guitar (doesn't matter which genre), I'll learn the lyrics to it. And if the album is all good, I'll learn that instead  

Most of these artists are Australian so I understand if your a bit perplexed:

A-ha - Take On Me

Angus &amp; Julia Stone - Wasted

Arcade Fire - No Cars Go

Arctic Monkeys

Art Vs. Science - Flippers

The Beautiful Girls - I Thought About You

Bloc Party

Butterfingers - Figjam

Children Collide - Farewell Rocketship

Coldplay

Cut Copy

Daft Punk - Around The World (yeah Kruszakus); Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger

Datarock - Give It Up

Dead Kennedys

Death From Above 1979

Digitalism

The Dirty Secrets

Dizzee Rascal - BONKERS!!!

Empire Of The Sun - We Are The People

Eskimo Joe

Franz Ferdinand

Friendly Fires

Gelbison - Holy

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood; Feel Good Inc.

Gotye

Hot Chip - And I Was A Boy From School

Infusion - Natural

Jet - Look What You've Done

Justice - We Are Your Friends

Kasabian (good choice Olga  )

The Killers

Kings Of Leon

Klaxons

The Kooks - Sofa Song

Little Birdy - Beautiful To Me

MGMT

Midnight Juggernauts

Muse

Phoenix - Lisztomania

Placebo - The Bitter End

Powderfinger

The Presets

The Presidents Of The United States Of America

The Prodigy - Take Me To The Hospital

Queens Of The Stone Age

Radiohead

Ramones

Red Riders - Slide In Next To Me

Sarah Blasko

The Sleepy Jackson

The Strokes

Tame Impala - Remember Me

The Ting Tings - Shut Up &amp; Let Me Go

The Verve - Sonnet; The Drugs Don't Work

The Vines

The Whitlams - No Aphrodisiac

Wolfmother

The Wombats - Let's Dance To Joy Division

Phew...


----------



## Opivy (Aug 3, 2009)

MGMT =) I've been working on a piano arrangement of that song 'kids'


----------



## inferno (Aug 3, 2009)

pink floyd-time

three days grace- animal i have become

traveling wilburys-handle with care.

many many more


----------



## inferno (Aug 4, 2009)

forget all of tompetty and the heartbreakers


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 4, 2009)

James: "Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood; Feel Good Inc"

Oh goody! Trouble with that one, though, is that we see so little of Noodle. How about "Dare" lol!


----------



## bassist (Aug 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> James: "Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood; Feel Good Inc"Oh goody! Trouble with that one, though, is that we see so little of Noodle. How about "Dare" lol!


Dare is a favorite of mine.

Noodle for the win.


----------



## inferno (Aug 4, 2009)

gorrilaz are awesomr have u heard their best of album


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Well how about "NOFX" with "Kill all the white Man"[/SIZE]

Wo a mo a kill all the white man wo a mo

the white man calls him self civilized because he know who to take over

the white man come to pillage my village.

I am going to stop there but it a good song and its sang by nofx who are white and, well they are from calif also they are punk.

ps sorry if your upset it was the song that been play around in my head.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 4, 2009)

oh...and anything by decemberists.....siiiiigh....

and MUSE. i would eat matt's toenail clippings and drink his bathwater. i would come into his shower and steal the hair that collects in the drain and make little mini matts and eat them when noones watching, just to be closer to him (dont worry james, i do this to you too  &lt;3 )  it isnt right for one person to have so much talent. though the latest track has been a serious disappointment


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate that.

I'll let you know once I've mastered the "Robot Rock" lyrics.


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 4, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate that.I'll let you know once I've mastered the "Robot Rock" lyrics.


Another awesome Daft Punk song!

"ROCK!!! ROBOT..." er, could you help me out with the next line, mate?  

Phil: 2D is my fave Gorillaz member. His voice reminds me so much of Damon Albarn  bringer of Blur. Sorry Noodle. Love you on '19-2000.'

Ooh, another song: Blur - Out Of Time.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 4, 2009)

Man, I totally forgot the lyrics once again... back to the drawing board.

Oh, and I know the lyrics to "One More Chance" by Bloc Party too, but this is some hard-core mastah-blastah type level, don't even try it people.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 4, 2009)

Who/what are all these bands/people? They must be new, I guess, as I don't recognize them and haven't a clue. Hmmm..... another remider I'm getting old?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 4, 2009)

Dare`s a great song


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2009)

Butterfly "uncle kracker"

one headlight, "Wallflowers"


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 6, 2009)

viva la vida/clocks/the sicentist by coldplay

boulevard of broken dreams/21 guns by green day

new divide by linkin park


----------



## Opivy (Aug 6, 2009)

This isn't meant to be offensive in any way. darth - are you 11-12?


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

3 days grace- animal i have become, riot

breaking benjamin-red

yaaaaa


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 6, 2009)

~ it feels good to be a gansta - Geto Boys

ultimate - Gogol Bordello


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 7, 2009)

Opivy said:


> This isn't meant to be offensive in any way. darth - are you 11-12?


yeah i am 11. My friends approach me whenever they need to catch bugs. my friends also think im slightly crazy because i hold most insets with my bare hands! they run away screaming when i do that  :lol:


----------



## jacqueline (Aug 7, 2009)

id have to pick...

"my love is like wow"- mya


----------



## Opivy (Aug 8, 2009)

haha, was just wondering. I teach piano to kids your age, and those songs seem to be all the rage with them - It's really strange that green day is still around... I can't really get into coldplay though


----------



## -MK- (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a funny thread, with a couple of surprises:

1. I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned "Praying Mantis" by Don Dixon.

2. I'm also surprised that, in a thread with someone called "Superfreak" and someone with a picture of Rick James in his avatar, there were no Rick James lyrics! :lol: 

And to all of the Aussies on this forum: The Presets rock! I saw them open for Ladytron here in Chicago a few years ago, and they seemed genuinely surprised at the huge amount of applause they got after playing their first song. Also, congrats on your man Mark Webber winning his first F1 race. I always thought he had it in him, but was just never in the right car at the right time.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, jim and i are big presets fans too. saw them (along with fat boy slim, wooo!) at thestart of the year


----------



## Stone (Sep 23, 2009)

Psychosocial (Slipknot)

Passive (A Perfect Circle)


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2009)

Far to many. Consequently, when I go out drinking, I make an ars* out of myself!


----------



## agent A (Sep 23, 2009)

Another One Bites the Dust

by Queen.


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 23, 2009)

agent A said:


> Another One Bites the Dustby Queen.


I wish you could. Damn, I so do.


----------



## agent A (Sep 23, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I wish you could. Damn, I so do.


I know the words to Another One Bites The Dust!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 23, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> If I want to learn how to play a song on guitar (doesn't matter which genre), I'll learn the lyrics to it. And if the album is all good, I'll learn that instead  Most of these artists are Australian so I understand if your a bit perplexed:
> 
> A-ha - Take On Me
> 
> ...


Where's the midnight oil?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 23, 2009)

agent A said:


> I know the words to Another One Bites The Dust!


I'm keeping my mouth shut.  :lol:


----------



## bassist (Sep 23, 2009)

Way too many for me to possibly list but here's a few that stand out at the moment for me:

Be my dream by DJ Dejan

Come Home by Zoe (been playing a few different remixes of this song for a few hours now olol)

Daybreak's Bell by L'Arc~en~Ciel

Fine again by Seether

God is a lie by Wednesday 13

Inner Universe by Yoko Kanno

Nemo by Nightwish

Prelude (On Earth as in heaven) by Globus

Warrior by Raunchy

Lot of DDR songs as well...shut up DDR had some awesome tunes D:



Katnapper said:


> I'm keeping my mouth shut.  :lol:


LOL'D


----------



## sbugir (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I guess here I go:

Little Butterfly- DDR song... bassist you are so right, DDR has great tunes  

Man in the Box - Alice in Chains

Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden

Green Grass and High Tides - Outlaws

And way more that I don't want to list, but mainly metal/death metal


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

Laura Marling--New Romantic Of the 1,522,585 viewings on YouTube, 585 were by me.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Laura Marling--New Romantic Of the 1,522,585 viewings on YouTube, 585 were by me.


I lol'd Phil. 585 were by me...priceless.


----------



## bassist (Sep 23, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Well I guess here I go:Little Butterfly- DDR song... bassist you are so right, DDR has great tunes


It's

Butterfly - Smile.dk


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't rremind me of that song


----------



## bassist (Sep 23, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Don't rremind me of that song


IEEIEEIEEI AM YOUR LITTLE BUTTERFLY GREEN BLACK AND BLUE MAKE THE COLORS IN THE SKY

Also spammed it to him on yahoo instant messenger like just now


----------



## sbugir (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol sorry bassist, nonetheless great song!


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 23, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Where's the midnight oil?


The Oils! How could I forget?

"Don't serve your country, don't serve your king/white man came &amp; took everything..." (starts flailing around in the desert) :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Sep 23, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> The Oils! How could I forget? "Don't serve your country, don't serve your king/white man came &amp; took everything..." (starts flailing around in the desert) :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 27, 2009)

agent A said:


> I know the words to Another One Bites The Dust!


Considering your account's current status, you should know what I meant by saying that I wished you could "Bite the dust".

Pawnt, royally.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a great song -MK- posted by Don Dixon about mantis!


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Considering your account's current status, you should know what I meant by saying that I wished you could "Bite the dust".Pawnt, royally.


Says the guy who is almost halfway there himself.


----------



## leviatan (Sep 28, 2009)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the dark, Hallowed by the name, 2 AM, ...

Kings of Leon - Use somebody

Chris Cornell - Part of Me

Virgin Snatch - Art of Lying, Trust,

Sabaton - 40-1

Metallica - Nothing else matters, the unforgiven, whiskey in the jar

and some polish bands like:

Coma, Hunter, Frontside - you must to hear those !

http://www.coma.art.pl/

http://www.frontsiderocks.com/

http://www.hunter.art.pl/

Coma - Cisza i ogien, Lsnienie, Wola istnienia, Spadam, Ocalenie,-&gt;

Hunter- TELI, Requiem, Kiedy umieram, Fantasmagoria, Labirynt fauna -&gt; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRIHg_Q4WDY...feature=related


----------

